

Rails code significant change - dpaluy
https://github.com/rails/rails/compare/5fb67eb3d604...24b032ddf767

======
dpaluy
There is also a Django example:
[https://github.com/django/django/commit/c0a2daad78c66def2ce6...](https://github.com/django/django/commit/c0a2daad78c66def2ce6592977b78dab6475dd53)

------
auvi
All are pronoun fixes ...

